# Extended Warranty



## thaddyusmaximus (Apr 30, 2012)

I was wondering if anybody had any issues dealing with warranty claims with BDCWarranty?

I just purchased a Certified Routan with ~25000 miles on it. They quoted me $1,900 for 6 year 60,000 mile warranty for the Platinum coverage $0 Deductible. Is that a good deal?

I was thinking of getting it because my Nav/Radio unit already broke a week after getting the car. The serpentine belt was also replaced after getting it. I complained it made too much noise.


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

How many miles per year do you put on?


----------



## thaddyusmaximus (Apr 30, 2012)

showtz said:


> How many miles per year do you put on?


Not that much. The purpose of this vehicle is for weekends, groceries and family trips. I'm thinking less than 8k a year.


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

If you put on 8000 per year you will hit 60,000miles in 4.3 years. The extneded warranty would cost you approximately $475 per year. I dont think most owners have $500 per year of issues.

The only major design flaw that I am aware of on Routans is the brakes can warp and pads wear out. This would probably not be covered under extnded warranty since it is a wear item.


----------



## thaddyusmaximus (Apr 30, 2012)

showtz said:


> If you put on 8000 per year you will hit 60,000miles in 4.3 years. The extneded warranty would cost you approximately $475 per year. I dont think most owners have $500 per year of issues.
> 
> The only major design flaw that I am aware of on Routans is the brakes can warp and pads wear out. This would probably not be covered under extnded warranty since it is a wear item.


The VW Extended warranty guy told me it was on top of what miles I have now. So I should be covered till 85000. I doubt that I will hit the mileage first so I'm basing it on 6 years. Minus my 2 year Pre-Owened certified warranty. I'm basically buying 4 years of coverage for $475 a year.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*extended wallet*

When I bought my new '10 Dodge Grand Caravan, the cost of the full coverage insurance for the length of the factory warranty was $750. When the van was 4 months old with 5K miles, it was totalled in a 50 mph head-on crash, and the dealer returned about $675 to us. $1900 seems a bit steep for a full-coverage warranty, and the price is always negotiable, as the profit margin is astronomical on these extended warranties.


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

thaddyusmaximus said:


> The VW Extended warranty guy told me it was on top of what miles I have now. So I should be covered till 85000. I doubt that I will hit the mileage first so I'm basing it on 6 years. Minus my 2 year Pre-Owened certified warranty. I'm basically buying 4 years of coverage for $475 a year.


I had a similar decision a few months ago when we bought our 2010 Routan (with 10,500 miles on it). We had the option of tacking on an extended warranty on top of the CPO warranty.

I opted not to take the ext warranty at the time. I figured we go through the next few years with the CPO warranty and see how it goes. They offered me the warranty at cost and said I could go back when all the manufacturer warranties expire and get it then if I wanted.

I've also heard (not about your specific ext warranty company) that people in general have trouble with the ext warranty policies with things not being covered and stuff like that. So, buyer be ware.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Glad I found this thread to avoid starting another one. Here is my scenario, any words of wisdom comments are welcome. 

I'm wondering if anyone had any experience with Premier Dealer Services, an aftermarket/non-dealer extended warranty. 

It is being offered by my local Volkswagen ("VW") dealership, on top of the factory VW warranty. 

Right now I have the following VW warranties: 
1) 4/20/11 to 4/20/14 -three year standard VW warranty or to 36,000 miles 
2) 4/20/14 to 4/20/16 - two year VW Certified Pre-Owned ("CPO") or additional 24,000 miles (so maximum to 60,000 miles) 

Premier Dealer Services ("PDS)" sold through VW dealership: 
3) 5/28/12 to 5/28/20 - eight years (from date of purchase) or to 120,000 miles for USD 2,610 or USD 326.25/year 

Comments: 
- PDS is USD 100 deductible or USD 0 if done at local VW dealership I bought it from. 
- PDS is exclusionary plan, so it covers everything except: any fluids, routine maintenance items, metal, paint, upholstery. 
- PDS therefore, covers really just major items that would go wrong. 

What are your thoughts? I do plan on keep this thing in the family until it dies, since this is the ultimate family car and would always be nice to have around. 

I'm not for aftermarket warranties, but 8 years and 120,000 miles and the fact that the factory and CPO VW warranty is really short (in terms of mileage), I'm actually considering it. 

I'm seeing a fair amount of "issues" with these mini-vans so I'm thinking about getting it. 

Please note I do my own work on my cars, so things such as warped rotors etc... don't bother me -- comes along with almost any car, I just buy the right aftermarket, higher quality parts to just save me the hassle. 

But big ticket items like navi or power doors failing, that's out of my scope of handy work. Will my bill add up to over $2,610 if I just pay as I go? 

Thoughts? 

I had a Dodge Caravan before and it lasted me 10 years with no major issues, but then again it didn't have any of the bells and whistles this thing has.


----------

